# Petri RTA - Best Build?



## PsyCLown

Hey guys!

So I received a Petri RTA (authentic) for xmas and have been really enjoying it but I cannot seem to find the perfect build in there and am getting a bit annoyed with it now.

So far the best build I have used has been the standard claptons it comes with.
I tried some normal NiChrome coils, some spaced NiChrome coils as well.

I found the claptons got really hot and the flavour was good but not consistently great.
I was running them at 60W.

I haven't tried a single coil, I have some Aliens but haven't tried those either.
Wicked with both Cotton Candy and Cotton Bacon v2.

What have you guys tried and what has worked the best - also any tips & tricks for this tank would be great!

Thanks,
Psy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

try ni80 2.5mm ID 6 wraps. 

i only have a problem with this tank leaking when i fill up (authentic btw)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## PsyCLown

shabbar said:


> try ni80 2.5mm ID 6 wraps.
> 
> i only have a problem with this tank leaking when i fill up (authentic btw)


I will give it a try, I only have 26g nichrome though.

If you close the airflow does it still leak? Mine doesn't really leak, I think only once while refilling did it leak.


----------



## shabbar

hmm is nichrome and ni80 the same ?

tagging @NaZa05 , please assist with a build


----------



## Rafique

I use dual 3mm 26g ss wire very good flavourful vape


----------



## Akash

@shabbar yes its the same. Ni80 is nichrome with 80% nickel and 20% chromium composition

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

shabbar said:


> try ni80 2.5mm ID 6 wraps.
> 
> i only have a problem with this tank leaking when i fill up (authentic btw)


@shabbar to avoid leaks i make sure the tails are on the opposite end to airflow...line up the notches for the tails away from airflow. @PsyCLown claptons or the ni80 coils above work gr8

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## PsyCLown

incredible_hullk said:


> @shabbar to avoid leaks i make sure the tails are on the opposite end to airflow...line up the notches for the tails away from airflow. @PsyCLown claptons or the ni80 coils above work gr8
> View attachment 81609


What wattage do you run the coils it comes with at?


----------



## incredible_hullk

PsyCLown said:


> What wattage do you run the coils it comes with at?



anywhere bet 60 and 80 depending on juice flavours

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

oh and leaks also happen when u have bit of wick stuck at the base when u close it up


----------



## shabbar

incredible_hullk said:


> @shabbar to avoid leaks i make sure the tails are on the opposite end to airflow...line up the notches for the tails away from airflow. @PsyCLown claptons or the ni80 coils above work gr8
> View attachment 81609



i will give that a go , i usually put the rba into the tank then the airflow

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rev2xtc

I've tried ni80 and ss316l. Best experience I've had so far is with dual 26g ss316l 3mm 8wraps wicked with cotton bacon. Usually vape this at 45w. 

Mine also leaks when refilling but I found if I don't fill it all the way to the top then its fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PsyCLown

I have Nichrome in 26g and SS in 24g.

So I will try the nichrome for 6 wraps, 2.5mm ID and try the SS for 6 wraps 3mm ID?
Dual coils, compressed (not spaced).

Do you guys leave the coils more or less in the middle of the deck or do you also try to position it as close and as over the airflow holes as possible?


----------



## PsyCLown

incredible_hullk said:


> anywhere bet 60 and 80 depending on juice flavours


I find it is quite a warm-hot vape after a second or two of a pull, with airflow fully open.

Flavour is good but I feel as if the flavour can still be better. I don't quite pick up all of the nuances from the juice - flavour can be quite different when trying it on other devices such as my dripper, my GF's dripper, her Baby Beast tank or my TFV8 tank etc. In the other devices I can pick our the flavour more accurately?


----------



## incredible_hullk

PsyCLown said:


> I have Nichrome in 26g and SS in 24g.
> 
> So I will try the nichrome for 6 wraps, 2.5mm ID and try the SS for 6 wraps 3mm ID?
> Dual coils, compressed (not spaced).
> 
> Do you guys leave the coils more or less in the middle of the deck or do you also try to position it as close and as over the airflow holes as possible?


@PsyCLown over the airflow gives best flavour


----------



## kev mac

PsyCLown said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> So I received a Petri RTA (authentic) for xmas and have been really enjoying it but I cannot seem to find the perfect build in there and am getting a bit annoyed with it now.
> 
> So far the best build I have used has been the standard claptons it comes with.
> I tried some normal NiChrome coils, some spaced NiChrome coils as well.
> 
> I found the claptons got really hot and the flavour was good but not consistently great.
> I was running them at 60W.
> 
> I haven't tried a single coil, I have some Aliens but haven't tried those either.
> Wicked with both Cotton Candy and Cotton Bacon v2.
> 
> What have you guys tried and what has worked the best - also any tips & tricks for this tank would be great!
> 
> Thanks,
> Psy


I put in some pre wrapped Aliens,dual ohming out at .23 and got very good flavor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

PsyCLown said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> So I received a Petri RTA (authentic) for xmas and have been really enjoying it but I cannot seem to find the perfect build in there and am getting a bit annoyed with it now.
> 
> So far the best build I have used has been the standard claptons it comes with.
> I tried some normal NiChrome coils, some spaced NiChrome coils as well.
> 
> I found the claptons got really hot and the flavour was good but not consistently great.
> I was running them at 60W.
> 
> I haven't tried a single coil, I have some Aliens but haven't tried those either.
> Wicked with both Cotton Candy and Cotton Bacon v2.
> 
> What have you guys tried and what has worked the best - also any tips & tricks for this tank would be great!
> 
> Thanks,
> Psy


Hey Psy, I know exactly what you are experiencing. Those stock Alien Claptons in that tank were AMAZING. Also been a struggle this side getting a build in there that compares.
My advice is to speak to somebody that can wrap you custom coils or make your own very fine Alien Claptons. I am currently running a set of 28g x 36g Aliens, it is as close as I have come to the original build. They are all Nichrome 80 but I think I want Kanthal outer wraps next time. The Nichrome is still a bit too crisp, lacking that bottom end flavor that the stock coils had. 
All the best, if you hit on a build you like let me know.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chronix

I have only used the forms of clapton wire with my petri(authentic) and the flavor is insane no matter which is used imo. I posted this a while ago but you can even go with big coils if you want, I've pretty much been able to fit anything into this lil RTA:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shabbar

incredible_hullk said:


> @shabbar to avoid leaks i make sure the tails are on the opposite end to airflow...line up the notches for the tails away from airflow. @PsyCLown claptons or the ni80 coils above work gr8
> View attachment 81609




thanks , this really worked for me. no more leaks while filling

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## PsyCLown

Guys, I am still struggling to get a decent build which I enjoy in the Petri.

Tried an Alien Clapton (Flat wire which has been claptoned) as well as a SS316L build and still something is not right. I am starting to think perhaps the wicking is an issue. Although I get the bubbles appearing after a few pulls (generally from one side, not really both on this tank). 
Wicking with Cotton Bacon v2. The taste is off, it could perhaps be a cotton type of taste. I don't really struggle from wicking issues to be honest. Certainly not the same taste as a dry hit in a dripper! Flavour seems to be lacking as well.

I have to be doing something wrong. I have no clue what and it is frustrating me a lot now. I am getting sick and tired of trying different builds in this tank.







Opinions, ideas and advice all welcome!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

@PsyCLown try less cotton...i use lot less cotton in this tank compared to others and had success

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PsyCLown

incredible_hullk said:


> @PsyCLown try less cotton...i use lot less cotton in this tank compared to others and had success


So less cotton all around, not even just trimming the end to thin it out?
So relatively loose cotton in the coil?


----------



## incredible_hullk

PsyCLown said:


> So less cotton all around, not even just trimming the end to thin it out?
> So relatively loose cotton in the coil?


apologies @PsyCLown shud have clarified..snug in coil but thinned at the ends

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rev2xtc

I've had massive success with this build. As @incredible_hulllk says thin the ends abit. 

7 wraps ss316l 3mm id cotton bacon v2.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan

PsyCLown said:


> Guys, I am still struggling to get a decent build which I enjoy in the Petri.
> 
> Tried an Alien Clapton (Flat wire which has been claptoned) as well as a SS316L build and still something is not right. I am starting to think perhaps the wicking is an issue. Although I get the bubbles appearing after a few pulls (generally from one side, not really both on this tank).
> Wicking with Cotton Bacon v2. The taste is off, it could perhaps be a cotton type of taste. I don't really struggle from wicking issues to be honest. Certainly not the same taste as a dry hit in a dripper! Flavour seems to be lacking as well.
> 
> I have to be doing something wrong. I have no clue what and it is frustrating me a lot now. I am getting sick and tired of trying different builds in this tank.
> View attachment 81952
> View attachment 81953
> 
> View attachment 81954
> 
> 
> 
> Opinions, ideas and advice all welcome!




Hwsit Buddy

I love my petri and have it in my daily rotation 

If you having flavour issues then the best thing is to start with a simple build and work up from there. 

My goto is 26g kanthal , 3mm id with 9 wraps 

When wicking with baconv2 I tend to take a piece that's slightly bigger than the id and gently roll it. It may seem like a little cotton but you want something that wicks fast. 

After threading it through my coils I trim it flush with the outside of the base and then tuck it down. Make sure it's away from the grub screws. I tend to push the cotton away from the sides of the deck more towards the juice holes on the chimney. 

I then remove the centre pin and remove the deck from the base, juice up the wicks and insert the deck into the chimney. Before pushing it in I check that the wicks are not sticking out or getting caught in the thread . Then screw on the base and the centre pin. (Doing it in this order never leaks for me)

Open the airflow and fill the tank. Start off around 35w and work your way up .


----------



## PsyCLown

shaunnadan said:


> Hwsit Buddy
> 
> I love my petri and have it in my daily rotation
> 
> If you having flavour issues then the best thing is to start with a simple build and work up from there.
> 
> My goto is 26g kanthal , 3mm id with 9 wraps
> 
> When wicking with baconv2 I tend to take a piece that's slightly bigger than the id and gently roll it. It may seem like a little cotton but you want something that wicks fast.
> 
> After threading it through my coils I trim it flush with the outside of the base and then tuck it down. Make sure it's away from the grub screws. I tend to push the cotton away from the sides of the deck more towards the juice holes on the chimney.
> 
> I then remove the centre pin and remove the deck from the base, juice up the wicks and insert the deck into the chimney. Before pushing it in I check that the wicks are not sticking out or getting caught in the thread . Then screw on the base and the centre pin. (Doing it in this order never leaks for me)
> 
> Open the airflow and fill the tank. Start off around 35w and work your way up .


Thanks, I do not have any plain kanthal wire. Only twisted kanthal and other similar kanthal reels of wire.

I have some 26g NiChrome and 24g SS316L though. I will try with less cotton, that could be the issue I am experiencing.
Normally my cotton is just snug in the coil. Pulls through the coil with relative ease, can pull it back and forth without it getting stuck or pulling the cotton apart. You can pull the cotton outside ways and the mod won't move etc.

For interest sake, why do you try keep it away from the grub screws? Want to try have more cotton in the wicking channel for quicker and more efficient wicking? When I screw on the chimney, the chimney pushes some of the cotton to the grub screws, however there is still plenty cotton left in the wicking channel section.


@rev2xtc I currently have that SS build in there, 10 wraps 3mm ID. So will perhaps just rewick it with less Cotton Bacon v2 and see how she vapes then.


----------



## incredible_hullk

PsyCLown said:


> Thanks, I do not have any plain kanthal wire. Only twisted kanthal and other similar kanthal reels of wire.
> 
> I have some 26g NiChrome and 24g SS316L though. I will try with less cotton, that could be the issue I am experiencing.
> Normally my cotton is just snug in the coil. Pulls through the coil with relative ease, can pull it back and forth without it getting stuck or pulling the cotton apart. You can pull the cotton outside ways and the mod won't move etc.
> 
> For interest sake, why do you try keep it away from the grub screws? Want to try have more cotton in the wicking channel for quicker and more efficient wicking? When I screw on the chimney, the chimney pushes some of the cotton to the grub screws, however there is still plenty cotton left in the wicking channel section.
> 
> 
> @rev2xtc I currently have that SS build in there, 10 wraps 3mm ID. So will perhaps just rewick it with less Cotton Bacon v2 and see how she vapes then.



juice ur wicks first then shape into channel with tweezers to keep away from grubs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan

PsyCLown said:


> Thanks, I do not have any plain kanthal wire. Only twisted kanthal and other similar kanthal reels of wire.
> 
> I have some 26g NiChrome and 24g SS316L though. I will try with less cotton, that could be the issue I am experiencing.
> Normally my cotton is just snug in the coil. Pulls through the coil with relative ease, can pull it back and forth without it getting stuck or pulling the cotton apart. You can pull the cotton outside ways and the mod won't move etc.
> 
> For interest sake, why do you try keep it away from the grub screws? Want to try have more cotton in the wicking channel for quicker and more efficient wicking? When I screw on the chimney, the chimney pushes some of the cotton to the grub screws, however there is still plenty cotton left in the wicking channel section.
> 
> 
> @rev2xtc I currently have that SS build in there, 10 wraps 3mm ID. So will perhaps just rewick it with less Cotton Bacon v2 and see how she vapes then.



The nichrome should be perfect to use! 

You want juice to flow straight from the juice holee up to the coils.

I slot the deck into the chimney first and then screw on the base. This prevents any cotton from moving around . It's also buffed up so that it's almost at the edge of the juice holes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rev2xtc

@PsyCLown how did the build go bud?


----------



## Chronix

@PsyCLown , I have been looking at your build deck from the pics you posted and the airflow holes look different somewhat to mine, like the metal around the airflow hole is abnormally thicker. Could just be my eyes screwing with me..


----------



## incredible_hullk

Chronix said:


> @PsyCLown , I have been looking at your build deck from the pics you posted and the airflow holes look different somewhat to mine, like the metal around the airflow hole is abnormally thicker. Could just be my eyes screwing with me..
> 
> View attachment 82074
> 
> View attachment 82075



very interesting observation @Chronix


----------



## PsyCLown

Interesting, I could measure it and we can compare. See whether it is just an illusion or whether the dimensions are actually off.

I got it as a gift, it was sold as an authentic Petri. I can find out from which store it was purchased from. I guess it could be possible that it is a clone and not really an authentic Petri RTA.

So I met up with @Idiot and we tried to wick it a bit differently with the SS build I had in there and I think it was a wicking issue. I felt the flavour was lacking a bit with the SS build so we decided to put the "Alien Clapton" coil back in (single coil, however over the airflow and not in the middle of the deck).

Flavour improved however that off taste came back and we both think it is wicking related somehow. I really don't know why I am struggling with this tank. Soo many say it is soo easy to wick. I have watched a few YouTube vids as well and in terms of what I am doing wicking wise doesn't seem very different.

I suspect the trick may be to thin out the ends of the cotton a lot more than I usually do. Left the tank with Idiot for now to play around with for a bit and will take it from there. I had ordered a Petri clone from China a while back and it is ready for collection so I will go through and collect the clone this weekend and then I can compare the two side by side as well.


----------



## PsyCLown

So quick update to this thread.

So my Petri RTA was purchased from Lung Candy, it is a proper authentic Petri RTA.
I also received the clone Petri RTA and compared it to the authentic one (SXK clone) and there are some differences, mainly the colour, airflow holes as well as the wicking holes. Flavour wise the SXK is really good too.

@Idiot and his friend helped me to set it up properly. HOLY MOLY! This tank is GREAT!
I have a 7 wrap 26g NiChrome build in here. So the thing I was doing wrong was a lot... Ok, two or three things.

1. The coils were too close to the airflow holes. Best is to keep the same length of the airflow holes as the distance between the coil and the airflow.
2. My coils were very far away from the chimney, I could not see them if I looked down the chimney and now I can. So they are further away from the airflow holes.
3. I was not trimming my cotton nearly enough, gotta really trim it on this deck! Once trimmed it wicks beautifully and does not leak.


Flavour is intense and consistent, airflow and vape is soooo smoooth, refilling is easy as pie and with this NiChrome build low wattages are superb and save my battery. 35w is good, 40w is great and you can go higher if you desire. Nice long pulls, warm vape, wicks perfectly and flavour and clouds for days. Fogs up a room easily but that flavour is really great and consistently so.

I have yet to open it up and play with it since they helped me out with a build, I am almost too scared to as it is just soo great but I am excited to when I finally need to rewick as I can use it to improve on my building skills.
I was super close to selling this tank, I am glad I did not. I went though 4 tanks of juice tonight while sitting and chatting to Idiot as well. He is running my Petri clone as well and loving it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## GripZA

Hey guys,

I've been building on my petri RTA (authentic) for the last 2 months, and only recently got the ultimate flavour production that everyone is talking about. 

Some things I did differently this time around:

1. I used cotton bacon - I generally prefer kendo but I realized it just wasn't doing the trick. The thickness of the wick initially when threading it through the coils allowed some tension without just being able to pull it through. I then trimmed it inline with the end of the base, and thinned it out slightly and trimmed off the excess. 

2. I aligned my coils (Twisted messes n80 fused clappies) directly above the airflow holes, which I generally do for these kind of RTA's. Only different this time was that I raised my coils a couple of mm's above the holes, not directly on it - if that makes sense. When closing it the tank, it should almost touch the inner chimney initially. I feel like this step made all the difference, though, I could be wrong.

3. To avoid leaking (and trust me, this tank was initially annoying the hell out of me for the first month or so because of how much it leaked), I chose not to prime my coils too much initially. I would also vape it close to dry before topping up, adding just 1ml, with airflow holes closed, and letting it wick for at least 30 seconds before filling it to the brim. 

I was close to selling this bad boy until I gave it one more shot, and I'm all too glad I did.

Hope this helps.

PS, apologies for no pics, the tank is full and I ain't taking it apart now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## therazia

rev2xtc said:


> I've had massive success with this build. As @incredible_hulllk says thin the ends abit.
> 
> 7 wraps ss316l 3mm id cotton bacon v2.
> <Image Removed for quoting>
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks for this. Got my Petri clone today and immediately went for this build. Simple and a really nice vape!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rev2xtc

Tried something different today. 

11 wrap ss316l 3mm id with 26ga wire. Comes in at 0,4ohms. I also raised the coils more than I normally do. Wicks end thinned as normal.

Flavor is amazing, vaping Vapor Mountain XXX and the menthol hasn't come through as strong as it is now. 

Sorry for no pics.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

rev2xtc said:


> Tried something different today.
> 
> 11 wrap ss316l 3mm id with 26ga wire. Comes in at 0,4ohms. I also raised the coils more than I normally do. Wicks end thinned as normal.
> 
> Flavor is amazing, vaping Vapor Mountain XXX and the menthol hasn't come through as strong as it is now.
> 
> Sorry for no pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



What wicking material you using @rev2xtc ?


----------



## rev2xtc

Cotton bacon v2 @Silver


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OreO

PsyCLown said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> So I received a Petri RTA (authentic) for xmas and have been really enjoying it but I cannot seem to find the perfect build in there and am getting a bit annoyed with it now.
> 
> So far the best build I have used has been the standard claptons it comes with.
> I tried some normal NiChrome coils, some spaced NiChrome coils as well.
> 
> I found the claptons got really hot and the flavour was good but not consistently great.
> I was running them at 60W.
> 
> I haven't tried a single coil, I have some Aliens but haven't tried those either.
> Wicked with both Cotton Candy and Cotton Bacon v2.
> 
> What have you guys tried and what has worked the best - also any tips & tricks for this tank would be great!
> 
> Thanks,
> Psy



Hey bud. 

Had my tank now for a while. I'm running a 5 wrap (29g * 2 fused with 38g) all ni80 around a 3mm id. I will not sway from this build it works and it's awesome. 

I will agree that the coils it comes with make the tank bloody hot and in my view slightly unpleasant to vape. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

PsyCLown said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> So I received a Petri RTA (authentic) for xmas and have been really enjoying it but I cannot seem to find the perfect build in there and am getting a bit annoyed with it now.
> 
> So far the best build I have used has been the standard claptons it comes with.
> I tried some normal NiChrome coils, some spaced NiChrome coils as well.
> 
> I found the claptons got really hot and the flavour was good but not consistently great.
> I was running them at 60W.
> 
> I haven't tried a single coil, I have some Aliens but haven't tried those either.
> Wicked with both Cotton Candy and Cotton Bacon v2.
> 
> What have you guys tried and what has worked the best - also any tips & tricks for this tank would be great!
> 
> Thanks,
> Psy


Hi to all my fellow forum Petri fans. I could use some help, of late my Petri has been leaking like a sieve.While l like most things about the RTA it does have it's flaws that I'm sure most will agree on.My main con is it is not the easiest to build on due to the floating deck ala Moonshot.(why does anyone think this is a good idea?) Any suggestions on wicking or whatever will help me enjoy this otherwise beautiful flavor machine? I have read the above answers and watched many videos but any additional assistance would be great.


----------



## shabbar

kev mac said:


> Hi to all my fellow forum Petri fans. I could use some help, of late my Petri has been leaking like a sieve.While l like most things about the RTA it does have it's flaws that I'm sure most will agree on.My main con is it is not the easiest to build on due to the floating deck ala Moonshot.(why does anyone think this is a good idea?) Any suggestions on wicking or whatever will help me enjoy this otherwise beautiful flavor machine? I have read the above answers and watched many videos but any additional assistance would be great.




I have 3mm 24g 6wrap flat wire coming in at 0.09 ohms vaping it at 80w and its perfect.

What I do is put the 510 pin in the base and screw the deck down so it doesn't spin when I wick. 

Cotton bacon or vapers choice cotton , snug fit and trim at the base fluff it out real nice and put the rest of the tank on without tucking the wicks in the channels and without juicing it , the airholes and juice control must be facing away from each other to avoid leaks

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac

shabbar said:


> I have 3mm 24g 6wrap flat wire coming in at 0.09 ohms vaping it at 80w and its perfect.
> 
> What I do is put the 510 pin in the base and screw the deck down so it doesn't spin when I wick.
> 
> Cotton bacon or vapers choice cotton , snug fit and trim at the base fluff it out real nice and put the rest of the tank on without tucking the wicks in the channels and without juicing it , the airholes and juice control must be facing away from each other to avoid leaks


I will try this and let you know how I make out


----------



## Huffapuff

kev mac said:


> Hi to all my fellow forum Petri fans. I could use some help, of late my Petri has been leaking like a sieve.While l like most things about the RTA it does have it's flaws that I'm sure most will agree on.My main con is it is not the easiest to build on due to the floating deck ala Moonshot.(why does anyone think this is a good idea?) Any suggestions on wicking or whatever will help me enjoy this otherwise beautiful flavor machine? I have read the above answers and watched many videos but any additional assistance would be great.



How old is your petri rta? Maybe the o-ring on the floating deck is getting worn and needs replacing. It's an area of concern for me with this atty as juice could seep down into the air channels this way.


----------



## kev mac

Huffapuff said:


> How old is your petri rta? Maybe the o-ring on the floating deck is getting worn and needs replacing. It's an area of concern for me with this atty as juice could seep down into the air channels this way.


It's about three months old. I am going to try shabbars' wicking method and if it still leaks out of the air holes maybe I will check and change the O rings if necessary.


----------



## kev mac

shabbar said:


> I have 3mm 24g 6wrap flat wire coming in at 0.09 ohms vaping it at 80w and its perfect.
> 
> What I do is put the 510 pin in the base and screw the deck down so it doesn't spin when I wick.
> 
> Cotton bacon or vapers choice cotton , snug fit and trim at the base fluff it out real nice and put the rest of the tank on without tucking the wicks in the channels and without juicing it , the airholes and juice control must be facing away from each other to avoid leaks


Well I tried to follow your method as best I could and filled it about one third full without any leaks,so far so good.Then after letting the wicks soak I figured good to go.Wrong!Filled it up and opened the airflow and let the leaking begin! I can't say how many mls of juice I've lost trying to get this thing to wick correctly. I have watched umpteen videos and tried numerous ways to do this and I 'm ready to shit can this expensive failure. I initially had no issues at first with it but after about five weeks the leaking began. I will never understand why any tank is designed with the retarded spinning deck. I think it is part of the problem because it is hard to line things up. I'll try Huff's suggestion on the O rings. If that doesn't work I am going to crush it.


----------



## kev mac

shabbar said:


> I have 3mm 24g 6wrap flat wire coming in at 0.09 ohms vaping it at 80w and its perfect.
> 
> What I do is put the 510 pin in the base and screw the deck down so it doesn't spin when I wick.
> 
> Cotton bacon or vapers choice cotton , snug fit and trim at the base fluff it out real nice and put the rest of the tank on without tucking the wicks in the channels and without juicing it , the airholes and juice control must be facing away from each other to avoid leaks


Well I just screwed with this god forsaken thing for two hrs.watched five wicking tutorials following them to the letter and I am more frustrated than ever.The floating deck drives me crazy.So I'm going to put it to bed and maybe I will have a cool head later.Sorry to whine but the forum is a good place to vent.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos

kev mac said:


> Well I just screwed with this god forsaken thing for two hrs.watched five wicking tutorials following them to the letter and I am more frustrated than ever.The floating deck drives me crazy.So I'm going to put it to bed and maybe I will have a cool head later.Sorry to whine but the forum is a good place to vent.


Bloody thing drove me mad as well. 
Tried numerous wicking methods etc.

I'll do a rebuild later today and post pics if I get a chance but make sure the Base scew is tight as well befoe fitting the Base 510 thingy.


----------



## incredible_hullk

Sorry I don't have a petri with me now but my problem was the small base that the 510 goes into the deck. If you unscrew the 510 completely there's a little nut/washer on the under side of the deck. Mine was loose and solved my issues.

But agree it's the most ridiculous rta...they have learnt and the 24mm rta has a different wicking system


----------



## shabbar

kev mac said:


> Well I just screwed with this god forsaken thing for two hrs.watched five wicking tutorials following them to the letter and I am more frustrated than ever.The floating deck drives me crazy.So I'm going to put it to bed and maybe I will have a cool head later.Sorry to whine but the forum is a good place to vent.




so screw the deck into the base and it should not spin . what cotton are you using ? is your airflow when open facing away from your juiceflow ?

i hated this tank when i first got it , it pissed out juice when filled to the top or left on its side but now all that is sorted and im getting a stellar vape.

try a 2.5mm ID , 6wrap 24g ni80


----------



## kev mac

shabbar said:


> so screw the deck into the base and it should not spin . what cotton are you using ? is your airflow when open facing away from your juiceflow ?
> 
> i hated this tank when i first got it , it pissed out juice when filled to the top or left on its side but now all that is sorted and im getting a stellar vape.
> 
> try a 2.5mm ID , 6wrap 24g ni80


@shabbar , @incredible_hullk ,@Christos , thanks for all the help, I 'd say not to go through the trouble I've put on you guys but I would be wasting my time,this forum never ceases to amaze me with it's members kindness.Anyway after a fresh start I've got it working much better.Not perfect but passable.Seems if I don't fill it to the top it's o.k.Once again I have to ask why a quality bit of gear would be designed this way?And though the Moonshot shares this method I don't struggle with it like this one.BTW,I've used every wicking material I have (rayon,cotton bacon,kendo) and I'm sure I have it aligned properly and I changed the O rings.


----------



## Christos

kev mac said:


> @shabbar , @incredible_hullk ,@Christos , thanks for all the help, I 'd say not to go through the trouble I've put on you guys but I would be wasting my time,this forum never ceases to amaze me with it's members kindness.Anyway after a fresh start I've got it working much better.Not perfect but passable.Seems if I don't fill it to the top it's o.k.Once again I have to ask why a quality bit of gear would be designed this way?And though the Moonshot shares this method I don't struggle with it like this one.BTW,I've used every wicking material I have (rayon,cotton bacon,kendo) and I'm sure I have it aligned properly and I changed the O rings.


Pleasure, I haven't gotten a chance yet yesterday to rebuild. Only got home now running some errands. I'll post pics as soon as I rebuild anyways to give you an idea what I do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> Pleasure, I haven't gotten a chance yet yesterday to rebuild. Only got home now running some errands. I'll post pics as soon as I rebuild anyways to give you an idea what I do.



Jeepers @Christos - 1h42 am - what kind of errands do you do at that hour. Lol


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Jeepers @Christos - 1h42 am - what kind of errands do you do at that hour. Lol


Helping my sister move.
I have a bad habit, when I start something I don't stop until the job is done.

Needless to say the moving part is done.
I have to install a dog door and curtains today and hook up washing machines etc.


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> Helping my sister move.
> I have a bad habit, when I start something I don't stop until the job is done.
> 
> Needless to say the moving part is done.
> I have to install a dog door and curtains today and hook up washing machines etc.



Oh ok, perfectly understandable - and i know what you mean about not stopping something until the job is done, no matter what the time is.

Your sister is lucky to have a brother like you by the way

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Oh ok, perfectly understandable - and i know what you mean about not stopping something until the job is done, no matter what the time is.
> 
> Your sister is lucky to have a brother like you by the way


Ha thanks! 
Either lucky or very unlucky. 
She is so tired already  
At least when she is settled she will sleep well for a few days! 

I'm used to working 18 hours plus per day and also when you have a small child you don't get much quality sleep.

My clients love me too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

@kev mac this is my method. It seems counter intuitive but firstly I don't like cutting cotton thinner as recommended and secondly if I pack the cotton too tightly by thr airholes I get dry hits because I like to vape this little guy at 60W to 80W.

Firstly make sure this little knurled thingy is tight. 



I am using the stock coils and cotton bacon.



I cut the cotton to fit flush or slightly less flush than the base. 





I run the cotton pick through the ends to make them thin and very fluffy.


Prime the coils so they are easier to work with.




Inserting inot the tank, there is a bit sticking out but pressing ever so gently and it slips right in. I use the cotton pick to tuck the wick lightly so the cotton does not get squeezed between the chimney and base. 





Note the juice hole is almost perpendicular to the airhole I.E. if juice holes are north and south, air holes will be east and west. 



I close the airholes, fill and then turn the tank upside down before opening the air control.

I know it's wicking perfectly when I see air bubbles like this after a toot!




I also fill to 3/4s first time and then full on consecutive fills.

So far on fill #2 while I type but no leaks even though this tank gave me so much grief when I got it.

This method seems to work thr best for me and I was at a stage where I was going to throw it away let alone sell it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 5 | Thanks 2


----------



## Christos

@kev mac , some after thoughts :

1. I use 70/30 vg/pg juice.
2. Under any circumstances DO NOT leave this tank full on a mod. I once left a full tank in it and came back a day later to find all the juice on, in and around the base of the mod.
3. The 2ml capacity is sufficient to vape and leave empty until you need it again etc.

I repeat DO NOT leave a full tank on a mod unless you take the atty off and keep it upside down.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Silver

Wow @Christos, thats a great tutorial!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Wow @Christos, thats a great tutorial!!


I'll post a build for the kayfun if it means you build it sooner  
I read somwhere you had the strength to take on a Russian army today. Take on the Russian v5.
I'm very confident you will retire the lemo shortly after.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> I'll post a build for the kayfun if it means you build it sooner
> I read somwhere you had the strength to take on a Russian army today. Take on the Russian v5.
> I'm very confident you will retire the lemo shortly after.



Oh @Christos you are classic

I had that strength this morning, correct. Thats why I had quite a productive day today, it was all about the vaping. Vendors, VapeMeet, some discussions and a bit more planning on VapeCon, Kiwichi Juice Review, checking the forum and answering about 20 PMs. But now I am just relaxing with the Lemo. Its days may be numbered I agree but that is sad for me. Crazy but thats how I feel.

I think let me try the Kayfun first and if (or probably when) I run into trouble I will most definitely ask you for help

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Oh @Christos you are classic
> 
> I had that strength this morning, correct. Thats why I had quite a productive day today, it was all about the vaping. Vendors, VapeMeet, some discussions and a bit more planning on VapeCon, Kiwichi Juice Review, checking the forum and answering about 20 PMs. But now I am just relaxing with the Lemo. Its days may be numbered I agree but that is sad for me. Crazy but thats how I feel.
> 
> I think let me try the Kayfun first and if (or probably when) I run into trouble I will most definitely ask you for help


You won't run into trouble. Will be a 5 minute learning cure to see how everything screws in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> You won't run into trouble. Will be a 5 minute learning cure to see how everything screws in.



I have gotten as far as opening the box and seeing that its all there
And i saw there is a user manual folded into the little box


----------



## kev mac

Christos said:


> @kev mac this is my method. It seems counter intuitive but firstly I don't like cutting cotton thinner as recommended and secondly if I pack the cotton too tightly by thr airholes I get dry hits because I like to vape this little guy at 60W to 80W.
> 
> Firstly make sure this little knurled thingy is tight.
> View attachment 88681
> 
> 
> I am using the stock coils and cotton bacon.
> View attachment 88680
> 
> 
> I cut the cotton to fit flush or slightly less flush than the base.
> View attachment 88679
> View attachment 88677
> 
> View attachment 88678
> 
> I run the cotton pick through the ends to make them thin and very fluffy.
> View attachment 88676
> 
> Prime the coils so they are easier to work with.
> View attachment 88675
> View attachment 88674
> View attachment 88673
> 
> Inserting inot the tank, there is a bit sticking out but pressing ever so gently and it slips right in. I use the cotton pick to tuck the wick lightly so the cotton does not get squeezed between the chimney and base.
> View attachment 88672
> View attachment 88671
> View attachment 88670
> 
> 
> Note the juice hole is almost perpendicular to the airhole I.E. if juice holes are north and south, air holes will be east and west.
> View attachment 88669
> 
> 
> I close the airholes, fill and then turn the tank upside down before opening the air control.
> 
> I know it's wicking perfectly when I see air bubbles like this after a toot!
> View attachment 88667
> View attachment 88668
> 
> 
> I also fill to 3/4s first time and then full on consecutive fills.
> 
> So far on fill #2 while I type but no leaks even though this tank gave me so much grief when I got it.
> 
> This method seems to work thr best for me and I was at a stage where I was going to throw it away let alone sell it.


@Christos ,great job on the tutorial you definitely have a knack for it. I will use your technique for sure next time. I know we all will look forward to any future tutorials!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cruzz_33

The Petri RTA is one of my favourite RTAs to date. 

Best build I have had in it so far is definitely: 26g twisted kanthal , 5(wraps) ,2.5mm(id) 

Wicking this tank to me has never been a problem. ( I only ever use cotton bacon v2)
I usually cut the wicks so that they touch the bottom of the wicking channel. 
Then as you can see by @Christos post , the wicks must be pretty dense/bulky .
If you have the wicks to thin then I find that no matter how long you make it , it will leak.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## kev mac

Christos said:


> @kev mac , some after thoughts :
> 
> 1. I use 70/30 vg/pg juice.
> 2. Under any circumstances DO NOT leave this tank full on a mod. I once left a full tank in it and came back a day later to find all the juice on, in and around the base of the mod.
> 3. The 2ml capacity is sufficient to vape and leave empty until you need it again etc.
> 
> I repeat DO NOT leave a full tank on a mod unless you take the atty off and keep it upside down.


@Christos hello my friend,well I finally got back to my Petri and I have learned much about it. I have learned it is an absolute over priced piece of crap that is just not worth the effort and agony it takes to get even a decent vape.If it doesn't leak it gets a ohms low message because it isn't lined up perfectly. I have wasted too much time on this torture chamber of a tank for what? I finally came to the conclusion and asked myself"why go through all this when you can be getting a top notch vape on the Engine with no sweat at all?"I think of the money wasted on this crap atty when I could have bought three Engines for the same price. I followed your great tutorial and watched every video I could find but nothing is worth this much trouble. I thank you so much for your help but this thing does not play fair with me.Any one want to buy a slightly used Petri cheap?


----------



## shabbar

kev mac said:


> @Christos hello my friend,well I finally got back to my Petri and I have learned much about it. I have learned it is an absolute over priced piece of crap that is just not worth the effort and agony it takes to get even a decent vape.If it doesn't leak it gets a ohms low message because it isn't lined up perfectly. I have wasted too much time on this torture chamber of a tank for what? I finally came to the conclusion and asked myself"why go through all this when you can be getting a top notch vape on the Engine with no sweat at all?"I think of the money wasted on this crap atty when I could have bought three Engines for the same price. I followed your great tutorial and watched every video I could find but nothing is worth this much trouble. I thank you so much for your help but this thing does not play fair with me.Any one want to buy a slightly used Petri cheap?




Send it my way. Pm me


----------



## Flava

after a few disparate attempts at wicking I believe I have finally nailed it. tips in this thread were just perfect. combed and fluffy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

